# Laptop mouse causes computer to freeze (plz help!)



## tim_lou (Nov 13, 2004)

i just bought a new laptop recently.
it is an hp pavilion zv5240us,
intel pentium 4 3.0gb with HT,
512mb ram.

its the first laptop i buy, so im not used to the pad, so i bought a Kensington wired optical mouse.

the mouse works fine, its great.
but whenever i play games, the whole computer freezes up and i cant do anything but restart it. (sometimes it freezes while im not gaming).

its really bothering that i cant use my mouse to play games, gaming is the reason why i bought a mouse.

i updated all the softwares and drivers, but it doesnt help.
at the beginning, i though it was just for one game, but i figured out that all games apply to this problem.

if somebody can plz help me.... ive been trying to find a solution for so long, it looks like that nobody but i am having this weird problem.


i use windows xp professinal SP2,
Kensington wired optical mouse (USB), connected to a "USB Root Hub".
pentium 4 3.0 with HT,
mobility ati radeon 9000 graphic card,
512 mb ram,
hp pavilion zv5240us.


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

Try updating your bios. There are issues with SP2 and usb on older bios.

Go to hp and download and flash the new bios.

Let us know.


----------

